# hay feeder



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

This was for sale today on FB. I think it was made from one of these







IBC containers.
Anyone seen a hay rack like this or have directions?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That is so creative!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve seen them for sale over here as well and would love to figure it out!
I don’t even have a great space to put one that would be under cover and out of the way but I still want one 😂


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

It almost looks like you just cut the sides free and push them in. I guess you’d have to cut one all the free and slide it back in so it can intersect with the other side at the bottom and the re weld it or JB weld it maybe?
You could maybe use the other end of the plastic portion to put a cover on top of the hay as well…


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

That’s cool and I don’t know how you could bend the metal but I think some thing like what [mention]boar mama [/mention] said


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@Sfgwife has one that they made. Except they made it more waterproof and covered. I know she has pictures of it on here somewhere. I hope she pops on and posts a picture. I’ll see if I can find one


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The sides were cut at the bottom. Then pushed in to make the V.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

The Goat said:


> That’s cool and I don’t know how you could bend the metal but I think some thing like what [mention]boar mama [/mention] said


They’re hollow tubing so they can bend in, but likely to crack/break at the crease made. Might have to cut all the way and then weld or use JB weld.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I bet YouTube could help you out. I've seen these around a lot of places. Definitely cheaper than buying a regular hay feeder. My only concern is that the goats will stand in the bottom tray, then all the hay/feed in there will get soiled.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are nice, but easy way to get a head stuck. The holes are rectangular. I have the transport cage. I dont use it as a hay feeder, I lay it on its side and attach a creep gate. So mines a creep feeder.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> They’re hollow tubing so they can bend in, but likely to crack/break at the crease made. Might have to cut all the way and then weld or use JB weld.


Oh ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Morning Myst (Jan 2, 2022)

I made these once, but didn't have the board down the middle. I definitely wouldn't use it for horned goats as they could easily get stuck in there. The problems I had with it were:
It had to be covered to keep the hay dry. The only cover I could find that fit was super heavy, making it tough to refill. 
The goats wasted a LOT of hay in this contraption, and used the bottom tray area as a nap/pee/poop spot wasting more hay. 
It was very difficult for one person to move, and because of the hay waste it needed moved every week. 
One benefit - It easily holds a full bale of hay.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

this is not ours but it is how paul made it. The top even flips up for adding the hay. It jas worked great for us. I can readd the waste back to the top about two times before the girls stop eating it. But by then it is just bunk anyway. And it hold one square bale.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

That’s a good idea to leave the sides of the container in place to fit the top inside of. 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Boer Mama said:


> That’s a good idea to leave the sides of the container in place to fit the top inside of. 😊


the top is still attached. It just flips up to add.


----------

